# NetworkManager greyed out networks

## krovisser

I have a problem with NetworkManager (0.9.4.0-r1), where networks (so far just ones with WEP/WPA security) appear greyed out and I cannot click on them. However, I can define the network manually and it will connect.

Another issue is that the wireless signal always appears to have zero bars.

Here are some images (can't post images?)

http://just.razzi.me/photos/514809/dff84f0.jpg

http://just.razzi.me/photos/514810/c085147.jpg

----------

## krovisser

Left it alone for a while, apparently others have this problem.

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=141645

Going to try downgrading for now.

----------

